# Do the airlines have the 11 month advance purchase limit?



## jmbgeg (Jun 12, 2010)

Consider this:

if there is a rate in May 2011 it will likely be the rate in June.

if they take my money now for a ticket they have the use of those funds for a year.


----------



## daveyb99 (Jun 12, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> Consider this:if they take my money now for a ticket they have the use of those funds for a year.


considered, and dismissed.

Why airlines put themselves at risk that far out is a huge mystery. (Southwest does not. IIRC, theirs is 6 months (?)

There are too many variables to fare prediction that far in advance -- fuel costs, airport costs, general financial costs, and competition.

But airlines can and do generate revenue by offering those in-advance teaser fares. A great deal to the casual traveler, and well worth buying if you are confident of your travel dates -- as opposed to the potentially higher fares available closer in. (Just hope they do not go Chapter 7 (like Braniff did) and leave you high and dry.)

The least of your concerns is the airline is somehow getting something over on you by 'using your funds for a year'.

My recommendation: keep that money in a 0.15% APR interest bearing account and hope the fare does not go up by more than that when you are ready to buy.


----------



## jmbgeg (Jun 12, 2010)

daveyb99 said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Consider this:if they take my money now for a ticket they have the use of those funds for a year.
> ...


Thank you for your dismissal. My concern is fare management not space or ROI.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jun 12, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> Consider this:
> if there is a rate in May 2011 it will likely be the rate in June.
> 
> if they take my money now for a ticket they have the use of those funds for a year.


My experience with air fares is that you are better off waiting until a few months before the travel date before booking. Southwest opens bookings for travel about six months in advance. When that happens, the legacy carriers on Southwest routes typically adjust fares to match the Southwest fares. That lowers fares across the board. Add to that various fare promotions, that are usually for travel within a couple of months, and fares can be better closer to the travel date.

It is a gamble. Fares can also go up. But, usually the 11-month out fares are not as good as the prices within six or even three months of travel.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jun 12, 2010)

PRR 60 said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > Consider this:
> ...


That is absolutely my experience, too. No hard and fast rules, but best fares generally seem to be 60-90 days out. No more that 120. Check out Farecast.com, which makes predictions on whether is given fare is likely to rise or fall in the future.


----------

